# Betta art



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello betta fish community I would like to practice my art so if any of you want drawings I can draw these styles :-D

Sketches

Cartoon

Manga/human-ized fish

So if any of you are intrested post a pic and your fish's name:-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

could you please do a sketch of Fiji?


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure you can


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

You can practice on Gaston if you'd like - be creative and draw him however you see fit


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok sure


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

could you make Ellis  or Igneel humanized fish please?


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Humanized fish would be fun! Here's Penelope, if you'd like to do her.


----------

